# Audio Program 100



## viper81 (Jun 5, 2003)

Hello,I'm trying now the Audio Program 100 i'm on the 36 day. I have a question when should i feel some progress?When you listen to the sessions what should you feel? When i listen i fall often a sleep or gets a bit dreamy.CheersKris


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Kris, Hi and congrats on Day 36. I guess everyone is different. I had definite extreme relief from severe upper ab pain when I was only 21 days into the program. I didn't see that kind of relief with the D then. I think the pain was my most debillitating symptom at the time and that is what the HT seemed to zero in on. I have subsequently listened to the program again a few times and have definitely seen a reduction in D anxiety and anxiety provoked D if ya know what I mean. But we are all different. It is hard to be patient, but the HT can help most people with some of their symptoms.Kris, I regularly fell asleep...... so don't worry about that.Here, why not read what Mike has to say about everything. (This is the link for his Compiliation Thread. Nothing like hearing it from the source.) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001341 Wish you all the very best.BQ


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

Everyone is different with respect to when and how they respond. Just relax, go with it and give your body a chance to acclimate.It's been over a year since I first did the program, and I still do hypno almost every evening simply because I enjoy the relaxation that it provides.I also regularly fall asleep while listening.Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kris, tiss true everyone is different.really, the best way to go is to finnish the program and see where your at when your done, changes can happen very gradually even so you might not notice at first, things just seem to be better all of a sudden.







I would just relax listen and let yourself go and enjoy. From what you posted here, yes its that dreamy state, but even that can be different for different people. If you have questions ask away, no problem what so ever.Enjoy the journey.


----------



## viper81 (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. Well i will finish the audioprogram 100 and listen more to it in the future. Session 3 is relaxing me alot.I will let you know when i make some progress.Do you also work with a diet? If yes do you maybe know a good online resource for diets with IBS?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Viper, its a good sign that its relaxing you alot.







On foods here is some information for you. http://www.ibshealth.com/ibsfoodsinfo.htm Keep us updated on your progress and things sound good, you'll see.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Session #3 is still my favorite too....


----------



## djwoods (Mar 5, 2004)

Viper, A really excellent source of information for IBS diet is available at www....com. I've been following this diet now for three months and it's made a world of difference. I'm also on Day 22 of the IBS Audio program and love it! Wish the medical profession was more proactive is suggesting HT as a source of help for IBS... and not just tell me "take metamucil"!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Dot, heather is great.







Let us know how you progress.Viper how are you doing?


----------

